# Dillon 550 Strong Mount



## barnstormer (Mar 20, 2008)

I just took delivery on a Dillon 550 today and will be setting it up over the weekend, but didn't buy the strong mount. Is it a good idea to set up the press with a strong mount? Is this something that can be added later or is it better to address this now? Any feedback would be appreciated...

I might add that my workbench is 35" off the floor and the workbench top is 3/4" particle board....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just besure you have about 1" clearance under the top for the linkage can clear with the ram up. Good luck.:smt033


----------

